# WTT/WTS New Penn Carnage II



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Brand new Penn Carnage II 12’ 4-10oz conventional surf rod. Never used. Never casted, never put tip on butt. Still has the plastic on it. Dont have pics. Look at the website if you need a pic. Brand new. 

$180 or trade for 20qt Rtic/Yeti.


----------

